# Help...sharp pains in vagina area?



## robyn1990

Today I've been having really sharp pains down below...like literally in the vagina area?
Actually stopped me from walking, was horrible, does anyone know what this is? I'm 34+6

Xxxx


----------



## sweetdrea

Is it like where your cervix would be?


----------



## kikistobwin

Yes! I get those stabbing pains all the time. I asked my doctor and she said it's perfectly normal. Also, my mom had these all through her pregnancies and a lot of my friends did too.
It could be baby pushing on your cervix. Also, I have heard round ligament pain causes that. Lastly, I have heard people say that it is the baby dropping lower into your pelvis. With any of these, I know it's not dangerous! It just hurts!!


----------



## ladylou86

i get these pains sometimes i asked my midwife when i was around 20 weeks she said to ignore it that it was normal this is baby no 3 n its not normal for me lol if ur worried i would talk to ur midwife hun


----------



## pompeyvix

I've been told by my midwife that it's a sign the baby has engaged/dropped


----------



## Ltoth

Ive also experienced those not so fun pains! Does it kinda feel like your getting shocked? like a quick stabbing shocking pain? I also have got them in my bum! I know when i had them it def made me stop in my tracks as well. I think the baby just pushes a certain nerve.. But of course, if it doesn't go away and you experience lots of pressure then call your doctor.

Hope it goes away soon! Its very unpleasant!


----------



## sweetdrea

Its funny u posted this I was posting the same thing. Mine feel like someone's taking a knife n stabbing me with it up there. I'm only 30 weeks coming up on Friday so I hope its not baby dropping or me dialating. I found this when searching on a site

Vaginal pain Some women occasionally feel a sharp, stabbing pain inside the vagina during late pregnancy. This is probably linked to the cervix starting to dilate, which can happen weeks, days or hours before labor begins. It is usually nothing to be concerned about, but tell your doctor if it causes a great deal of discomfort. Any severe pain in the lower abdomen or associated vaginal bleeding should be reported to your doctor right away

Found that on. https://www.netwellness.org/healthtopics/pregnancy/faq9.cfm


----------



## robyn1990

Yeah it like shocks me for a minute and stops me in my tracks :( I don't think it's where my cervix is its really low down like where only my OH ventures to (sorry tmi lol) just not nice atall xxxx


----------



## sweetdrea

Those r a little different then I've had that before I call it lightening crotch LOL like a lightning bolt.... those I had earlier in pregnancy until late 2nd. Idk what I have its more in my cervix area hurts so so bad


----------



## Dana_Scully

I've been having those today too while I was walking. Funny thing, we have the same due date :)


----------



## robyn1990

Haha that is weird! Yeah I'm still gettin them today! :( happy 35 weeks though :) :) xxx


----------



## x Helen x

Yep I get that too (I think it's called lightening crotch!), mainly when I'm standing or walking. I've been told it's completely normal and nothing to worry about.


----------



## Dana_Scully

robyn1990 said:


> Haha that is weird! Yeah I'm still gettin them today! :( happy 35 weeks though :) :) xxx

Happy 35 weeks to you too :happydance:


----------



## curr0210

I went in to the doc today because of having these. They decided to make sure I wasn't dilating and actually found out that baby girls head is right on the cervix. They are going to be checking me every week now since once labor starts baby will move quick!


----------



## susan_1981

I had these from about 37 weeks. Was like electric shocks down there. People told me it was baby hitting cervix. My midwife said ts completely normal as well x


----------

